# garage heater



## Rickb (Jan 3, 2018)

I apologize if this has been discussed already.  My garage is cold!  I want to keep it above freezing and maybe once in a while pop the temps up a bit to work on cars.  Its a standard 3 car garage.  I have natural gas available in the basement right under it.  I will bring someone in to run lines.  I am looking for something I can mount on the wall/ceiling and run 120v to it so the plumbers can come in and run the gas lines.  I have no idea where to start.  Looking to keep it pretty cheap since it really is just keeping it above freezing for the most part.

Norther tool has these: https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200455646_200455646
But the clearances seem very high.

Menards: https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...164-c-6867.htm?tid=8069528620274759850&ipos=4

Any suggestions?  I will; be insulating and dry-walling the garage next spring.


----------



## Trouthead (Jan 4, 2018)

Get a bid from you local heating and AC outfit if you are not comfortable with cutting through a roof.  .Get either a Modine, or a Mr Heater or anyone of a number of other brands.  Make sure it is a vented unit with a thermostat, and have it hung from the ceiling and vented outside.  I had one installed in a three car garage about 5 years ago.  I leave it set on about 50 or 55 and can crank it up to 75 with a bit of time. Don't go infra red, go with force air blower unit.  I leave mine turned off at the thermostat in the summer, and when it get cold I just flip the slider switch to on and set the thermostat to 55 degrees and if it is cold enough it will come right on .  About a half day job for my HVAC outfit to install it.  And it was about zero degrees that day.


----------



## Rickb (Jan 4, 2018)

I called my hvac guys and they said buy what I want and they will install it.  What size/model did you go with?  It sounds like exactly what I am wanting.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 5, 2018)

Rickb said:


> I called my hvac guys and they said buy what I want and they will install it.  What size/model did you go with?  It sounds like exactly what I am wanting.


I’ve had a few low profile hanging garage heaters and for a standard 20x22 two car garage in the Minneapolis area of Minnesota where it gets pretty cold a 45,000 BTU heater worked good but that was in a well insulated and dry walled garage with a insulated 16’ wide garage door. Also the garage was attached to the house which should help heat it some. You can figure your need from there. And I’d also go with a vented heater, the ventless gas heaters give off a lot of moisture and you don’t want that in a house or a garage for that matter plus they shut off when the oxygen levels go down just a bit for safety reasons..... you don’t want your heater shutting down when your trying to heat the place lol.. Something like this would be a better option for you.

https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...665-c-6865.htm?tid=1388758813408331405&ipos=2


----------



## Rickb (Oct 5, 2019)

Why did you respond to a thread that was over a year and half old.....  The heater has been bought and installed a long time. lol


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 5, 2019)

I’d think it’s because they are new and that’s the first message they’ve posted on the site. They were probably just looking at old posts and maybe didn’t realize it was a old thread and trying to be helpful.. anyways, welcome to the forums Noah21!


----------

